
Weekend project: What Every Programmer Should Know About FP Arithmetic - brazzy
http://floating-point-gui.de
======
giu
Am I the only one who thought "What the hell is 'Functional Programming
Arithmetic' " after reading this headline? :)

I once had a more detailled look at floating-point numbers, and yes, it's
quite a big topic. I like the site, because it's kept quite short, and it
describes a few important aspects in regard to the usage of floating-point
numbers in your programs (e.g. Comparison).

Maybe you want to mention that there's also an IEEE Standard for Floating-
Point Arithmetic: <http://grouper.ieee.org/groups/754/>

~~~
chasingsparks
Coincidentally, I was in the process of doing the same thing. Then I came
across <http://www.drdobbs.com/cpp/184403224> which said what I wanted to say,
exactly.

------
stralep
Partly off topic:

Is it normal that I have only two real fears, Mosquitos and Floating Point
Arithmetic?

(And I know most of FPA stuff and few most useful numerically stable
algorithms)

BONUS POINTS: Which part of question is off-topic? :)

------
memetichazard
You seem to be missing the use of an absolute value function on your
'comparison' page.

~~~
jRoden
Also, on the Binary Fractions page, in the last cell of the first table, the
last term is "1x0," which should be "1x1."

Nice, informative site though.

~~~
brazzy
Thanks - will fix that tonight.

